# My MP Soap formed white crystals on it...Help!



## LMSCandles (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been making MP soap for a while now and with no problem!  However, the last batch of soap that I made formed white crystals!!  I did use only a couple of drops with a new soap safe scent.

What did I do wrong?  Is the soap still good to use?


----------



## AZ Soaper (Aug 27, 2010)

The white crystals is glycering that has come out of the soap and dried. Were these wrapped. I find that eventually all my M&P soaps will do this if I have left them unwrapped. You can just wash it off.


----------



## foreverblowingbubbles (Sep 22, 2010)

Quite alot of my soap does this is it is left out in the open air too long as your soap is drawing mositure from the air, best thing is to wrapped asap after cooling.


----------

